# To Spoon or Not to Spoon.



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Add a good swivel to the split ring. I have but seldom tipped it with a piece of shrimp.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

stoked said:


> Add a good swivel to the split ring. I have but seldom tipped it with a piece of shrimp.


Oh yeah definitely. I’ve always ran swivels on em. 
I have heard of folks using shrimp/fish bites/ pro cure ect.. But I’ve never tried that personally.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Redfish Magic spinner in VA flats was the ticket, here in swfl not so much for my guests that are fly fishing impaired…


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Johnson spoon is my first choice of artificial for reds. I also have found the most success on a slow retrieve. I really think it's been the best search bait for me.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

When I use procure I put it in a heavy duty small zip lock bag and put a spoon or plastics in every now and then.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I know they work, but I’m not into them. I’ve seen people absolutely destroy the fish with spoons on a boat I’ve been on, yet I still resist using them. Some things are hard to understand, but I cannot seem to enjoy fishing spoons. These spoons today seem to corrode so quickly and that is part of the spoon hate.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I love working a spoon through lilly pads for bass but here in Tampa it became increasingly difficult to catch a redfish on a spoon so I rarely use them.


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

A 1/4 or 1/2 oz gold Johnson Sprite weedless spoon is a “go to“ lure for redfish In Rockport, Texas. I use a 20# fluorocarbon leader tried to a very small swivel. Slow steady retrieve over grass flats works great.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Loogie said:


> Redfish Magic spinner in VA flats was the ticket, here in swfl not so much for my guests that are fly fishing impaired…


Shhhhhhh……🤫


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been experimenting making my own spoons and this has worked really well for me. It's about 5 inches long and the snook and jacks really gobble it up... Sometimes.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Cronced said:


> I've been experimenting making my own spoons and this has worked really well for me. It's about 5 inches long and the snook and jacks really gobble it up... Sometimes.
> View attachment 215178


Very cool catching on something you make.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Cronced said:


> I've been experimenting making my own spoons and this has worked really well for me. It's about 5 inches long and the snook and jacks really gobble it up... Sometimes.
> View attachment 215178


That cool!! I’ve made some wooden top water, wooden suspension and soft plastics in the past. It’s a lotta fun catching on your product.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

karstopo said:


> I know they work, but I’m not into them. I’ve seen people absolutely destroy the fish with spoons on a boat I’ve been on, yet I still resist using them. Some things are hard to understand, but I cannot seem to enjoy fishing spoons. These spoons today seem to corrode so quickly and that is part of the spoon hate.


I’ve always felt the same way. Don’t know why though.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Loogie said:


> Redfish Magic spinner in VA flats was the ticket, here in swfl not so much for my guests that are fly fishing impaired…


I have definitely used the redfish magic with success as well as a Zman Chatter bait.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I use these spoons sometimes under the right conditions, a small creek emptying from the tide, I swim them across the current dropping into main channel, type of thing. They cast ok but will twist your leader if you use them too long, effective under the right conditions.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> I have definitely used the redfish magic with success as well as a Zman Chatter bait.


I’ve had good luck using chatterbaits in both fresh and saltwater. The Zman jackhammers are good seem to frequently be on sale at Dicks.

Check out the Picasso bladed jigs- theyre awesome. Really want to try the ones they offer with a bucktail skirt but of course they’re stupid expensive.





__





Picasso Lures Jigs, Tungsten Weights & more!


Picasso Lures LLC your home for premium fishing tackle products. Jigs, Tungsten Weights,, Shakedown, Shaky Style Bait Heads, Shake-E-Football and more!



www.picassooutdoors.com





As for spoons I’ve never had much luck catching anything but lady fish and Spanish mackerel with them.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Subtraction said:


> I’ve had good luck using chatterbaits in both fresh and saltwater. The Zman jackhammers are good seem to frequently be on sale at Dicks.
> 
> Check out the Picasso bladed jigs- theyre awesome. Really want to try the ones they offer with a bucktail skirt but of course they’re stupid expensive.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention Spanish. I’ve got a Johnson rigged up with about 2” of wire leader specifically for them..lol..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just about every fish we caught on our recent trip to Louisiana was caught on a spoon!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I ty from traditional... to bazar, even a few that felt more like lure making than tying a fly.
Few years back on this thread there some posts making spoon flies cut from plastic bottles.
Have yet to tie one to a leader. Some of the spoon flies I've seen look pretty cool.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I've never enjoyed throwing a spoon. I can't really pinpoint why, but it just doesn't do it for me. I'm probly a fool, but that's ok.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

TravHale said:


> I've never enjoyed throwing a spoon. I can't really pinpoint why, but it just doesn't do it for me. I'm probly a fool, but that's ok.


I feel ya. I’ve always been the same way. I’ve got buddies that love em. I’ve always been kinda ehh. Same with popping corks..lol.


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

X2 on redfish magic. Changing to a single hook is a good thing.
Spoon flys are goto on the long stick.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

vinnie said:


> X2 on redfish magic. Changing to a single hook is a good thing.
> Spoon flys are goto on the long stick.


Interesting.. 
Are you bling casting or sight casting with the Fly Spoons?


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

Depends.. If stalking reds in 2fow or less I like a crab fly and put it in their path. When blind casting the flats hit the potholes letting the spoon flutter to the sand and crawl it out and strip back.I believe they take it for a crab and semi- weedless
Another way to fish a topwater is drop a soft plastic [unweighted] of the eye of the spook. I use a simple cinch knot with a 2 ft tag end for the plastic. Again single hooks on the spook.
Back to the OP spoons are a great locator and work well around Aransas.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

vinnie said:


> Depends.. If stalking reds in 2fow or less I like a crab fly and put it in their path. When blind casting the flats hit the potholes letting the spoon flutter to the sand and crawl it out and strip back.I believe they take it for a crab and semi- weedless
> Another way to fish a topwater is drop a soft plastic [unweighted] of the eye of the spook. I use a simple cinch knot with a 2 ft tag end for the plastic. Again single hooks on the spook.
> Back to the OP spoons are a great locator and work well around Aransas.


Nice!! Thanks for the tips. I’m always trying to improve my fly game.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW,
the best of the best spooning...
is done on a cold winter night
with your wife


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

I've had crazy luck with one of the redfish magic w/ gold spoons. Caught monster reds and snook w/ it


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

jr912 said:


> I've had crazy luck with one of the redfish magic w/ gold spoons. Caught monster reds and snook w/ it


I’ve certainly caught fish on the Red-Mag as well, but haven’t thrown one in some time.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I've caught a good number of Reds and Trout, a few Flounder and a Sheepshead on Dupre's spoonfly. Good searching fly when wading or fishing around Oyster Bars. The bait shop in Eastpoint has a nice little selection of flies including an excellent selection of Dupre's spoons. And their pricing is better than anything you can find online.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

FlyrodC said:


> I've caught a good number of Reds and Trout, a few Flounder and a Sheepshead on Dupre's spoonfly. Good searching fly when wading or fishing around Oyster Bars. The bait shop in Eastpoint has a nice little selection of flies including an excellent selection of Dupre's spoons. And their pricing is better than anything you can find online.


No 💩..
I been looking for a reason other than beer and pizza to head over to Eastpoint. Sounds like I need to make a mini road-trip.


----------

